# 2 PPCLI



## kelly (19 Mar 2006)

Hi, I was in 2 VP from 1994 - 2001.  C-Coy 7 and 8 PL and Mortars.  I'm trying to track down some old friends.  Since the move to Shilo I lost track of alot of them.  Anyone know anyone who was or is still in 2 VP during this time???


----------



## grayman (31 Mar 2006)

Ask and ye shall recieve, what and who do you need to find. Lots of guys are gone, but ther are still some old die hards kicking around.  Mortars always had a great canteen not as good as AAP's though.

I was in 7 PL as well.


----------



## radop215 (20 Jun 2006)

nobodys canteen was as good as sig platoons!  we had blockers!  you dirty aap and mortar guys kept coming over to steal our coffee!


----------



## noneck (21 Jun 2006)

I was in 7Pl in 93. Is Bill Murray still around? Last time I saw him was in 2002 an dhe had gone to the RP section.

Noneck


----------



## radop215 (22 Jun 2006)

i went back for tim wilsons funeral, and saw bill then.  he was in the process of remustering to ???? i cant remember.  i dont think hes an RP anymore.


----------



## noneck (22 Jun 2006)

RADOP thanks for the reply and update. If anyone knows where I can a hold of Bill give me a shout via PM.

Cheers
Noneck


----------



## BEN 621 (5 Jul 2006)

My vote is for the Recce Pl canteen. We could smoke in ours.
I would put TOW's & Mortars tied for second. Sigs, you guys needed work.


----------



## radop215 (5 Jul 2006)

I always liked Mortars best.  I know we sucked but we could smoke in our vehicle bay.  at least darth vader never came to visit us


----------



## grayman (6 Jul 2006)

RadOP you dont happen to have a brother in 2 VP do ya ?


----------



## radop215 (7 Jul 2006)

he just got posted to the tow coy in edm.


----------



## grayman (20 Jul 2006)

I KNEW IT !!


----------



## armyguygreg (25 Jul 2006)

Hey guys from PPCLI

I m looking to see if Bob Klingbile is still in the Regiment.  He is originally from Windsor.

If so, can provide a contact email?

Thanks

Greg


----------



## MJP (25 Jul 2006)

He is still in and deployed to Afghanistan.  If I see him I'll point him in your direction...may take a while as the BG is spread out over a large area


----------



## ArmyRick (29 Jul 2006)

Steve, good to hear from ya.

Its been quite awhile since I was in 2VP. I came through battleschool with Andy Lamash, Johnny Fraser, Jim Meek and Joe Boucher. I don't know if any of those guys are around.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (29 Jul 2006)

I know Jim Meek.  Do you wish to contact him.  If so send my your info in a PM.


----------



## radop215 (8 Aug 2006)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> Steve, good to hear from ya.
> 
> Its been quite awhile since I was in 2VP. I came through battleschool with Andy Lamash, Johnny Fraser, Jim Meek and Joe Boucher. I don't know if any of those guys are around.



andy is a lineman now in edmonton, johnny is in the 3rd, jim should still be in the 2nd, havent seen him in a while, and joe (killer) is out.  i think killer is a carpenter or something now.


----------



## gazelle (9 Aug 2006)

Jim was still in the 2nd as of less than a year ago


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (9 Aug 2006)

I guess I should have been more specific.  Mcpl Meek is still in 2VP.  If you wish I can send your information to him if you want to get in touch with him.


----------



## scooterjones (8 Jan 2007)

Hey all you 2VP nerds  HA HA made you look...  So this is where you all hang out, with the ol girls from the grant looking up ya...
Just found this site, cool to read the posts from alot of people I know (or used to..)  I am ready to retire, April19 last day, remoostered to Mat Tech in 02, now with 1 Svc BN  Half our shop is ex VP, me, S. Marsh, C. Fisher was bu7t now back to 3VP, M, Miller, fr 1VP,. D. Moss from 1VP, CLEM from 2VP and the list goes on and on...Just got off my Fives, Mark GirXXX was on it as well from Shilo.  I am gonna be workin with Transwest Mining, up in NWT for awhile, gotta make some big bucks for a change.  Saw Ryall and JW Fat couple days ago, Beedle too,  A. Morrison AKA Snowshoes is here as an MP, G. Trenholm is taking over as Q of 3VP (lucky them...)  Anyway enuf is enuf, anyone comin to Edmonton, look me up, take care if yer goin to the Big sandbox, and I'll have some cold ones ready for ya


----------



## JVJA (9 Jan 2007)

Did someone say 2 VP turned Mat Tech nerds?  So you are pulling the plug, Scooter?  Good luck, but I'll call ya in the next little while.   Killer, thats a name I haven't heard in a while.  I wonder how he's making out.  I plan on heading to T.O some weekend....see how Mr Dimauro is doing.  Good to hear from you guys.

Later
Skip


----------



## super26 (9 Jan 2007)

Hey Armyrick I was on your battleschool course remustered to the navy now was with 2VP from 94-03 Left just before Bosnia and the move to Shilo. Wondered what alot of the guys where up to.


----------



## BernDawg (10 Jan 2007)

Scooter!  Good luck buddy and have fun up north.  I'm in Cold Lake bangin' nails and spending the Queens money.
Later
Bern


----------



## scooterjones (10 Jan 2007)

So Sorry, Skip, I forgot ya, and OBB too... and Beswick too..Mike Morrison... Ya I'm gettin out, I did a weld test today at Transwest Mining, prolly be able to start as a second yr apprentice, $24-26/hr, and all the overtime/travel/camp jobs a guy can swallow, the journeyman guy that put me thru my paces made $130K last year....Made me feel old and clapped out    Bernie you old Dawg, what the he(( are you doing bangin nails???  There are guys everywhere out here, Joe Walsh is in Gr Prairie, C. FerChuk is in Villenueve, and who knows else is kikkin @.  Pretty good fission up there i hear, Maybe if I ever again get time off  :crybaby: We'll hafta hook up and catch some!!!  Talk to ya all later, keep in touch !!


----------



## ArmyRick (10 Jan 2007)

Joe Dimauro lives in Brampton (I don't have his current address though). Last time I saw him he had a kid (new baby) and a wife. He looks like he doing better than he was.


----------



## JVJA (10 Jan 2007)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> Joe Dimauro lives in Brampton (I don't have his current address though). Last time I saw him he had a kid (new baby) and a wife. He looks like he doing better than he was.




Yeah ,he is doing good, good job etc. I have been down to visit him a few times last summer.  Meant to go down over Christmas but never made it.


----------



## mistyqueen (20 Feb 2007)

My Husband was Posted to 2VP from 1994- 2000 then he remustered to Weather Witch and we got posted to Comox. He is now retired and works as a welder now here in Edmonton Region. 

Do you guys know Ozzy- Ostrander He is out retired now. MCPL Gerrards is out a Calgary Police Officer now, after remustering to MP and getting posted to Comox as well. Do you know Peach? Cpl Wade Ford - he went to Gagetown lost touch with him there.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (20 Feb 2007)

I know Oz fairly well.  Definately a different cat.


----------



## ArmyRick (20 Feb 2007)

Ostrander was a riot. I remember his zen like pose one day in Bosnia, he looked like a freaking hippy with short hair just vegging out in the sun for hours. He was great to talk to as well.

When did he retire?

Felt sorry for him though because the troubles with his health.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (20 Feb 2007)

I think he retired 2003.  Yeah his health problems gave him some grief.  I still think its contributed to those 10 liters of coffe he drank though.


----------



## mistyqueen (22 Feb 2007)

There were several guys who got sick from that tour in 94. For Ozzy's who knows what started it? 
Hey Do you guys know Bernie Arthurs I think was the last name he was in Victoria 3PPCLI with my Husband. 
Do you guys remember this nickname TOUT? That is my husband. My husband is friends with Boucher, and Fletcher. 
Oh and a guy in Wainwright Cpl Smith, Craig from Cape Breton.

My husband talks by email now and then to Ozzy.


----------



## scooterjones (26 Feb 2007)

Hey Misty, I think Berndawg up above and Bernie Arthurs are one and the same      Big Jim Peach is here at 1 Svc as a trucker I think, and saw Rob Bowen today, as a firefighter.  Remember boys that cook Sherri Seymour, well she is the education coordinator now for Edmonton Garrison.  Crazy ol' Joe Black, ex-TOW PL is here as well as a bus driver,  Dave Tower is a carpenter in Comox but is releasing (just like me  :crybaby in April in Winnipeg.   Adios Muchachos


----------



## BernDawg (26 Feb 2007)

Yup that's me.  Oh the horror!  Outed on Army.ca!
Looks like I'm gettin Daves position in Comox BTW find out more when the posting messages are cut next month.


----------



## scooterjones (26 Feb 2007)

He says it's an awesome spot Bern, but he has been on IR for the last two? yrs, and hits his 20 in April, so he's pullin it !


----------



## BernDawg (27 Feb 2007)

Don't blame him and I get to go back to BC to burn off the rest of my 25 then watch and shoot.  ;D


----------



## mistyqueen (27 Feb 2007)

scooterjones said:
			
		

> Hey Misty, I think Berndawg up above and Bernie Arthurs are one and the same      Big Jim Peach is here at 1 Svc as a trucker I think, and saw Rob Bowen today, as a firefighter.  Remember boys that cook Sherri Seymour, well she is the education coordinator now for Edmonton Garrison.  Crazy ol' Joe Black, ex-TOW PL is here as well as a bus driver,  Dave Tower is a carpenter in Comox but is releasing (just like me  :crybaby in April in Winnipeg.   Adios Muchachos



Get this Rob Bowen if one and the same and if he is from BC - I went to Elementry with in Duncan BC. 
Comox was nasty for us - They kept trying to force my husband to volunteer for Scouts - HELLO we don't have kids by choice.
 Peach here in Edmonton, Awesome If you see him Scooter ask him where Wade Ford is?  It would be so cool for all you guys to get together. 


Berndawg:  Do you remember Mario Salzar who was 3 VP from Vic? We saw him at a home show here he sells hardwood flooring now. 

BernDawg-  Remember Chia Brett, and Leech what ever happened to them? Is McRoberts still in Vancouver? I know Stout in Ottawa where he wanted to be.  Good for him. What about Smitty (Craig Smith)? Last we heard he was in Wainwright. 

PM me and I will give you my Husband's email so you can catch up.


----------



## Action (2 Mar 2007)

Wow! Stumbled on this site looking for some of the feasibility studies done on the move of 2 PPCLI  to Shilo for one of my students and see all these names I have not seen in years. BTW the TOW canteen under the iron fist of the "YAK" could not be beat. Scooter good to hear that you are doing well. mistyqueen, if Tout is who I think he is then its really good to hear that he is doing well, I lost touch with him after he left A coy Transport. Well now that I know this site is here I will have to keep an eye out for other familiar names and catch up with everyone.


----------



## ArmyRick (2 Mar 2007)

Where is Yak-a-TOW-ich these days anyways?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Mar 2007)

Pretty sure he was in BN last year.


----------



## Action (2 Mar 2007)

Well as of Mid 2006 I heard he was in Gagetown. That's second hand information though. I had run into his ex. who let me know where he was.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Mar 2007)

Fairly certain he was on TF 1-06


----------



## quinner12 (2 Mar 2007)

YAK is back in the Bn...has been since just prior to TF 1-06...Snr NCO now...


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Mar 2007)

Speaking of Snr NCO's and BN shouldn't you be bossing your storemen around?


----------



## ROCKEY256 (2 Mar 2007)

he doesn't boss us around, he never around anyway.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Mar 2007)

That's cause he's always "networking".  ;D
hehehe


----------



## ROCKEY256 (2 Mar 2007)

you say networking but how long does it really take to "network" ???


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Mar 2007)

That all depends on how quick he can drink coffee at all the other CQ shops.


----------



## Action (2 Mar 2007)

Knew he went on tour, didn't know he stayed with the BN. Man Yak a SGT. Pretty scary stuff  Can anyone get me Yaks, e-mail? Oh and speaking of SGTs I hear J.W. Faught is now a Sgt. Anyone know Mazza, Lennox, Vince Adams, Neferhoff, Russel Moore and what they are up too? So many people so little time


----------



## 9nr Domestic (2 Mar 2007)

I know that Mazza and Lennox are still around. Lennox was on TF 03-06.


----------



## 9nr Domestic (2 Mar 2007)

Adams-injured in TF 03-06, doing alright

Neferhoff-OT'd

Moore-still with BN was on TF 03-06


----------



## Action (2 Mar 2007)

Nederhoff OT's now he is one of the last people I would have thought to leave the infantry!


----------



## Action (2 Mar 2007)

Vince was hurt, I hope it wasn't overly serious and that he is doing well. Last time I saw him his wife had just given birth, he's another mate I would like to get in touch with.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Mar 2007)

If you have army email its easy.

As far as Nederhoff, well I don't really know what to say.

I think although am not sure that Vince is back to work


----------



## Action (2 Mar 2007)

No, I don't have an army e-mail anymore, I retired in 03 and went back to school, just finishing up a Masters degree atm so I've been buried under an avalanch of paper and out of touch with the regiment.


----------



## mistyqueen (4 Mar 2007)

Action,
  I sent you a PM! 
 Yes Tout is one and the same from A Coy Transport. 

I sent you his personal email as well. If anyone would like to get in touch with him PM me here and I'll send you his email addy. I was reading off names to him and he was hey that is great to here so and so is doing so well etc... He is not a message board type guy so wouldn't come on here which is too bad really. 

I just signed up because "TOUT" my husband's OP Harmony Plaque got busted as we renovating our house, and I was looking for pictures of the center glass part so I could take it and get it repaired for him. 

I still work with people living with developmental disabilities, ADHD, Autism etc... Only not with Adults now (wow where did 14 years go) now with Children and Youth as a Special Needs Teacher Assistant, which I love. 

Mistyqueen


----------



## radop215 (9 Mar 2007)

hows yak doing?  i havent seen him in the odd.
Chief is out here in suffield, married, 3 kids, kinda responsible.  
scooter are you going to the adrienne clarkson/ lady p thing?


----------



## quinner12 (9 Mar 2007)

Two words I would never have thought go together,,,,Chief and Resposible..LOL ..Tell him Hi!!!


----------



## ArmyRick (9 Mar 2007)

Chief is a riot. Him and i worked together for six months and we drove evernody else crazy. Somebody got an email address for him? Thats assuming Derrick knows how to use a computer  ;D


----------



## radop215 (12 Mar 2007)

those sausage fingers of his dont allow him to type.  he doesnt check his military email either.  if you want, pm me and i can send you his phone number.


----------



## jaymerr2001 (4 May 2007)

2 PPCLI 1959 - 66  Edmonton.  Where are Bill Miller, Jack lemmon. Cpl.Witt, Sgt. Baswick.


----------



## mistyqueen (25 Jun 2007)

Facebook has two books for 2 PPCLI 

The first one is: 

Group Info
Name:	
Grumpy, disgruntled, Ex- 2PPCLI guys
Type:	
Common Interest - Friends
Description:	
The name says it all, but I guess you don't have to be grumpy...

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2306490770

The second one: 

Group Info
Name:	
2VP PPCLI
Type:	
Organizations - Clubs & Societies
Description:	
Current or former military members who have passed across the parade square of 2nd Battalion Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2248147721


----------



## radop215 (25 Jun 2007)

2 PPCLI 1959 - 66  Edmonton.  Where are Bill Miller, Jack lemmon. Cpl.Witt, Sgt. Baswick. 

do you mean ian beswick?


----------

